# 19yo Money Diary to 1million!



## PeterOceanicX (May 14, 2013)

So I'd like to keep track of my money here, much more interesting than on a Word document.
I have 15oz of silver that I won't include here cause I'm not buying/selling any in the future.
I use to love silver, cause I thought it was gonna go way up really fast. I even named one Timothy. 
But it hasn't moved at all, and I don't want to sell for that bid/ask difference for the loss.
Full time student
Part time job



July 28th 2013
Bank: 
$1500

Brokerage (TFSA):
$2800

Goal:
Dec 31st 2013 - 
Bank
1500/3300
Brokerage
2800/4500

I have no plan besides finishing school while saving a bit of money.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

You are off to a great start! What are your future plans? University? What degree?


----------



## PeterOceanicX (May 14, 2013)

I will start looking for Co-op options next year.
Pursuing a business degree, specializing in accounting


----------



## AGHFX (Aug 31, 2012)

Great job so far - keep it up!

Specializing in accounting - are you pursuing a CA/CPA designation? If so, the Big 4 firms start recruiting for co-op and full-time positions in September. I strongly recommend using the next couple weeks to buff up your resume and cover letters if you haven't already and create some business cards for recruiting events.


----------



## froufrou (Aug 18, 2013)

Done the same co-op accounting degree. Just be aware that the accounting profession imo is very saturated and the starting salary is nowhere near as good as some other professions (perhaps engineering). However, if you do get into Big 4, your co-op will increase your starting salary after grad to about 55k. Not bad. But again, audit isn't as hot as it used to be.


----------



## AGHFX (Aug 31, 2012)

$55K is quite a bit high for a starting salary, unless you're working in Calgary (maybe). I've been hired onto a Big 4 after doing three co-ops and starting salary isn't that much. Like all things though, you need to earn the pay. The reason engineering starts higher is because they spend a 5th year in university and enter the work force with their P.Eng. Us auditors/accountants enter the work force with our run-of-the-mill undergraduate in commerce degrees after four years _and then_ earn the professional designation. Starting salary is nothing to brag about but large and frequent increases come with good performance. One could say, though, that the potential earnings of a CA/CPA are higher than a lot of other professional areas.


----------

